# Question about the Roadie App:



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Has any of you used it?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Has any of you used it?


No. Phlatbed is the best


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve used Roadie for over 2 years and have done several hundred deliveries.

I noticed something on a delivery gig last September 3rd that I thought was a mistake. That is, pay suddenly plummeted and it wasn’t very good even before it went down so sharply.

Without revealing my location for privacy reasons, let me explain it this way. We have our local airport and luggage deliveries from that location can go 100-200 miles in just about any location.

There is a small city about 120 miles from the airport. Deliveries of luggage to that area are generally 115-125 miles each way.

OLD RATES: 21 deliveries to XYZ City that I tracked carefully paid between $89 and $102. If you’re already going that way, it is ok. But it was generally really lousy for someone to drive roughly 240 miles round trip for that kind of pay. You get NO reimbursement for any car expenses, except parking.

NEW RATES (EFFECTIVE 9/21): 5 deliveries of roughly the same distance only paid $43-55 each. That’s roughly a 50% haircut from what was already questionable. OUCH!

If you had a few weeks to try and schedule some other reasons to go to the same city where the delivery is being made, that would help. But think about it this way. When an airline loses your bag and delivers it to you, you want it NOW, not a few weeks from now.

Someone else on Youtube was even speculating that Roadie might go out of business. They mentioned delays of something like 5 days in getting funds deposited to your bank account.

Whatever you do, please be super careful in evaluating this one. IMHO it would be virtually impossible to make even minimum wage consistently with Roadie. Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’ve used Roadie for over 2 years and have done several hundred deliveries.
> 
> I noticed something on a delivery gig last September 3rd that I thought was a mistake. That is, pay suddenly plummeted and it wasn’t very good even before it went down so sharply.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply...

I am outside Houston and noticed Roadie has a lot of Best Buy accounts along with Home Depot accounts and they are usually short drives but the rates are like DoorDash rates which are low.

I have DoorDash, Favor, Uber, Instacart, and Roadie and just trying to Max the best way to make money for a full days worth of work...


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Try phlatbed it's Amanda lolz


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Another negative about Roadie is that you will likely only get a tip about 1% of the time. I’m not referring to tips added to deliveries to sweeten the pot a bit. I’m referring to cash paid to you in person by satisfied clients when you complete a delivery. Part of that is due to the prevalence of lost luggage gigs. Who wants to tip someone giving you your luggage several hours after you should have received it?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

One thing that would be interesting to try would be doing a cross country trip with Roadie- supplementing money made by also doing say UberEats and/or Doordash. 

You’d have to make pretty good money to cover hotels and justify all the wear and tear on your car.


----------

